# Max is 1 year old today!



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

Our sweet boy is 1 year old today! The time goes by so fast, seems like yesterday Max was a small puppy...

Could not resist posting a picture of beautiful fall trees with our dogs running in the foreground.


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

Happy Birthday Max!


----------



## Oquirrh the V (Jun 24, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Max! Oquirrh sends wags and wiggles.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Love the puppy picture .... Happy Birthday Max. Big Woof Woof from Boris in the UK ;D ;D


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Darcy say's happy birthday Max,have a great one..... :-*


----------



## pippa31 (Aug 2, 2011)

Happy, Happy day!!

It's amazing how fast time goes by with these red bird dogs, isn't it?


----------



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

Oh, a Happy Birthday to Max! Congratulations - you survived  j/k. Enjoy an extra special day.

That picture of the foliage is just beautiful.


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

Happy Birthday to Max!!! :-*

I agree, it was a quick first year for our pups.


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

Thank you guys!

I know the foliage might not be that impressive, but we live in Texas and don't see this often.

Max (and Skyy) got marrow bones today and had a nice party ;D


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Wishing a happy birthday to Max and many more to come. 

from Sam, 21 month old V boy


----------



## Laylas Daddy (Nov 27, 2012)

That's awesome!!!

Thanks for sharing!!!


----------

